# Plant suggestions for my Red Eyed Croc Skinks



## Pony (Apr 3, 2012)

We've got a living terrarium with Red Eyed Croc Skinks going for almost two weeks but I think some of the plants i'm using are not optimal and may very well die soon. 

1.
Could someone possibly suggest some plants that would do well in the following conditions? (perhaps some sort of tropical plant?)

-Coco husk as substrate (Exo Terra calls it plantation soil...)
-12 hours of UV and Daylight
-26-28 degrees during day, 22 during night
-moist but well drained (drainage layer)
-80% humidity at all times


2. 
Should I clean poo or will leaving it somehow be good for the plants as a fertilizer..?

Any help would be gratefully received!


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

What's the dimensions of your viv?I use plantation soil but I mix crunched up leaf litter in with it otherwise its very sterile and yout plants will struggle due to the lack of nutrients. If you go to a nice bit of woodlands and collect damp leaf litter crush it up and mix it in with your soil and then throw some isos in this will all help your plants take hold. Although even with some plants its hit and miss.


----------



## Hootz (Aug 28, 2014)

Have a couple of Red Eyes too, would love to see some pics of your setup 

I have mine done with fake stuff atm, but been thinking of trying live stuff. Both mine spend a fair amount of time hanging from the fake stuff dangling from the roof, like to give them something real to clamber about on!


----------



## Pony (Apr 3, 2012)

> What's the dimensions of your viv?


100x40x45. I will try the leaf thing, best time of the year for it 
A spiderplant has now replaced what died on me last week. Also I brought some Bromeliads home last night only to find that they are far to lengthy hah.



> Have a couple of Red Eyes too, would love to see some pics of your setup
> 
> I have mine done with fake stuff atm, but been thinking of trying live stuff. Both mine spend a fair amount of time hanging from the fake stuff dangling from the roof, like to give them something real to clamber about on!


Ive never seen mine dangle from anything to be honest, they love to dig though and spend quality time in the water acting like crocs 
as requested some pictures


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I get really bored with recommending them all the time, but pothos and Philodendron scandens ('sweetheart vine') are still amongst the toughest, most animal proof plants I've used, over the years- and *very* forgiving of less-than-green fingers! :lol2:


----------



## Pony (Apr 3, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> I get really bored with recommending them all the time, but pothos and Philodendron scandens ('sweetheart vine') are still amongst the toughest, most animal proof plants I've used, over the years- and *very* forgiving of less-than-green fingers! :lol2:


I think I have a Pothos in there.. I could be wrong but it looks very much like it and... I'ts the only one thats doing well haha.

And ironically I have a massive Philodendron scandens standing right next to the tank... :banghead: So I should try and do something with that!

Thanks Ron!


----------

